# Humminbird 798 Info Swap



## OldSchool (Oct 18, 2006)

I am looking for someone out there with a HB 798CI HD SI COMBO that would be willing to share/swap some snapshots with me.

I just installed this new Humminbird sonar and since I installed this myself and this is my first experience with both the DI and the SI, I am not confident everything is as it should be.

My SI views of the underwater world are a bit disappointing. (In the promo videos these guys show alot of bottom detail with amazing clarity... after a couple of trips out I am not that amazed with mine.)

What I would like to do is exchange some snapshots with another 798 owner... same lake, same general vicinity to see it my results are up to what they should be. 

So if you have the 798 HD SI unit and are a regular on some of my home lakes (Portage, Nimi, Berlin, SF, Milton, or others nearby) PM me and we can work out the details on how to exchange some same data captures from these units.


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I had a 798 and installed it myself and was very disappointed with the results. After a lot of research I couldn't find anything I did wrong with install or settings on unit. My and others conclusion is that the screen is just too small to see any details with SI and DI. I ended up selling it and getting 998 and am much happier. Great detail on SI and DI. I mounted the new transducer in the same spot as my 700 series. I think humminbird " exaggerate " the detail on the smaller units. I could have saved some money if I knew this in advance, I guess bigger is better in this case. Probably not what you want to hear but this was my experience. Hope you get it figured out, good luck.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

From what I understand, You need the quadra beam transducer for those clarity pics. I didn't get that transducer yet. I use the 797 Pre-HD SI


----------



## Shaggy (Oct 24, 2008)

I did a little research and a Quadrabeam transducer is not made for that model. I actually think the q-beam is only for the regular sonar anyway but I could be wrong about that. As for your problem all of us who bought the 798 have the same problem. The screen is just too small and I suspect it also might not have the software or processing power to enlarge the images. The screen is small but it just seems to me the images are a lot smaller than they should be in relation to the other models screen size.

Here's some suggestions Humminbird gave me;
1. Reduce the SI range. I usually only go out 50' now.
2. Use the "Contour" feature.
3. Use the zoom function.
4. Only shoot out to one side of the boat at a time.
5. Set your chart speed faster than your boat speed.

The unit is definitely limited but when compared to the price of bigger models I guess it's not too bad. What I do is look for anything out of the ordinary, mark it with a waypoint and then go back over it with the DI and regular sonar. Once you have a spot marked though it will take you right back there. That alone is worth it's price to me.


----------

